# You stupid boy! (Dad's Army - 2015)



## Overread (Apr 29, 2014)

BBC News - Dad's Army film 'in the works'

We're Doomed - Doomed!


It appears they found out that people like Dad's Army more than many modern comedies. So instead of studying the differences in the nature of the jokes, the delivery and the style of acting etc.. they are going for the cheap way - a remake! 

Whilst I'd love to see more its really just not going to be the same with an entirely new cast and new writers; heck I'm not even sure if we can look forward to "wartime" jokes and quips considering how they'll likely try and "modernise" it for a more modern audience.


----------



## PTeppic (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't panic, Mr Mainwaring.

Yes, it'll probably be a car-wreck from a critics point of view but, personally, I enjoyed the first St Trinians remake (from the same team). And Mission Impossible (and even Star Trek) haven't been completed failures (again, YMMV).


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Well you know how it is in Hollywood, dont like it up em they dont! The guy in the frame for Captain Mainwearing (I think thats how you spell it) is a rather good actor so, will reserve judgement.


----------



## Dave (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with the above sentiments, but just look at the cast:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ilm-remake-revealed-one-notable-addition.html

That cast is awesome! If the script is anything like as good you may need to eat your words.


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Oct 9, 2014)

I did not think much of this news at all when I first heard about it. Dad's Army is still one of my favourite comedies that has stood the test of time. Not only was this a remake but it was a film... However, I'm going to reserve judgement because (as was said above) the cast is quite heavy duty. I just hope the script is up to it!


----------



## Rodders (Oct 9, 2014)

Dad's army was brilliant and still holds up well today. I don't know how a remake would holdup against the original, but it's going to be interesting.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 9, 2014)

The whole point about Perry and Croft's writing was that, while we were all falling off our chairs laughing at Mainwaring and his boys' attempts, they were facing a *very* real threat with no lack of courage - competence was another matter.

This was brought to the fore in the climax of the 1971 film; The Aryan superman is pointing his Luger right between his opponent's eyes, and he realises that this funny, little, bespectacled fat man is afraid of neither him, nor the death he is threatening (it was about the only good point in a terrible film).

When it comes out afterwards that Mainwaring's Webley was actually empty (like, as it turned out, the German's) we were given an insight into the motivation of the Home Guard - they _would _have fought to the last man in defence of their homes and families, regardless of how hopeless that fight may've been.

If the people in charge can hold onto that, they _might _turn out something half-decent, I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 9, 2014)

This one makes my teeth ache. I would love to see it done well, but have serious doubts.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, dear. This undoubtedly means that M*A*S*H is next.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 10, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Oh, dear. This undoubtedly means that M*A*S*H is next.



Hopefully not.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2014)

I thought the cast looked pretty good apart from the feller playing Pike. I don't think anybody'll be as good as Ian Lavender though.


----------



## Dave (Oct 10, 2014)

Mouse said:


> I thought the cast looked pretty good apart from the feller playing Pike. I don't think anybody'll be as good as Ian Lavender though.


He's in the _Inbetweeners _where he plays much the same character.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 10, 2014)

Dave said:


> I agree with the above sentiments, but just look at the cast:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ilm-remake-revealed-one-notable-addition.html



When I saw those pics, I thought it was great that Bill Nighy was going to play Corporal Jones, because in that photo his eyes have exactly Clive Dunn's steely "don't like it up 'em" glint. Then I realised he was playing Wilson instead.

I hope they do well with this. The storyline quality was always a bit variable in the original series, but the characterisation was first-rate, and will be hard to match.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2014)

Dave said:


> He's in the _Inbetweeners _where he plays much the same character.



Yeah, I know who he is. I just don't think that because both Neil and Pike aren't the most intelligent characters in the world, that means they're the same. I can't see him as Pike.


----------



## Overread (Oct 23, 2015)

A new trailer reveals the most horrific truth and crime. 
I mean I can see why they'd want to but they are showing Mrs Mannering - yes. What's worse is that looking at the clip she seems to be doing a better role of playing Mannering's character style than he is. 

I don't know; it just feels criminal to me to break that old gag and reveal her. I don't know about the actors either; they seem to be honestly overacting their parts. Maybe its just the nature of the trailer, but in the series they were always very relaxed into their roles; they were just them. This film though they seem to be "acting" just too hard.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2015)

Have edited the thread title so that everyone knows it's about the new _Dad's Army_ film. 

Have to admit, unless there are some big surprises, the plot looks somewhat obvious at this point...


----------



## Overread (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes - yet again the trailer does a good job of summarising the whole of the film and - well - really spoiling everything. Quite honestly if you're going to reveal such a huge character aspect as Mrs Mannering surely you'd want to save it for the first screening; heck its the kind of thing you want as a surprise.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't know which would be worse; Mrs Mainwaring actually appearing, or Wilson acknowledging Pike (many assumed that Wilson's arrangement with Mrs Pike had resulted in Frank, but Perry didn't admit that Wilson and Pike were father and son (Pike never new that, "Uncle Arthur," was his father, but he _was _a  bit thick), until after the series had ended.


----------



## Overread (Oct 23, 2015)

Ace wait is that in the new trailer - which part as I seem to have missed it. If they have done that then they've dropped another huge running theme!

Edit - also where is the Warden, Vicar and co?


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 25, 2016)

Digging up an old thread here, but am tempted to watch this over the next few days. But as a big fan of the TV show, I am a little sceptical about this "reboot".

For those that are fans of the show, and have seen the film, what are your views? Does it stand scrutiny? Does it take liberties? Is is it actually funny?


----------



## svalbard (Nov 25, 2016)

If you are a fan of the show do not under any circumstances watch this movie!


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2016)

I felt they didn't capture the heart of most of the characters. 
They behave very differently and some things oddly changed - eg Mannering and Wilson's friction isn't class based but school based (Wilson is now Oxford/Cambridge). Joe is shown to be more cowardly overall whilst Jones admits to having never actually killed anyone during his many years in the army (again a somewhat cowardly view compared to his normal TV show mannerism). 

It also felt very rushed in pace; as if they were trying to cover way too much. It was something that stood out to me when you compare it to the pace of the original series and film. There's a rushed feeling that doesn't sit well with me when added to the rest. 


I was also very disappointed that Hodges  the Vicar and the Verger only appeared in token appearances. I suspect Hodges vanished mostly due to the fact that they really wanted to remove the class based jokes even though that was both a staple of the original and something modern audiences still understand (if not as accurately its still understood at a basic level)


----------

